# Air Show Lancaster, Ohio Aug 14, 15



## memmurphy

Wings of Victory Air Show
Fairfield County Airport
Lancaster, Ohio USA
August 14, 15
Gate opens 9:00am- 5:00pm EDT

Show Details 

For weather details, check my weather personal page or the airport's page below.

Airport Web page 

This always proves to be a good one to see!

Mark


----------

